# what air craft am i most suited for



## castle123 (14 Sep 2004)

i am 6'2" and i was wondering what kind of air craft am i most likly to be flying when i joi the air force

and i nother thing how do i join the rotc programe?

  regards:matthew


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 Sep 2004)

castle123 said:
			
		

> i am 6'2" and i was wondering what kind of air craft am i most likly to be flying when i joi the air force



Helicopters, 50-50 chance (or so): check existing threads on this.



> and i nother thing how do i join the rotc programe?


 1. Go to college in the US.  2. Join USAF ROTC programme. 

If you meant ROTP, go to the Careers are of DND's website: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/enrollment/index_e.aspx

Regards,
Tim


----------

